# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Optimization List of Cheese and Low-TO builds in 3.PF?

## Promethean

Do we have a list of the cheesiest builds and optimization tricks that don't use infinite/arbitrary number loops common in High-TO?

Or Lists that at least have builds/tricks likes Locate city nuke, Supernatural Psionics, prestige early qualifications, and beholder mage separated clearly from the Pun-Puns, Festering Anger Cancer Mages, Wish-and-Words, Omnifiscers, and Cannibal Illithids.

----------


## Vizzerdrix

People have tried to list these over the years to minimum success. It is tricky because something like early entry MT may be considered fine at one table but game breaking at another.

----------


## Promethean

> People have tried to list these over the years to minimum success. It is tricky because something like early entry MT may be considered fine at one table but game breaking at another.


Not looking for a list that separates by whether somwthing's gamebreaking, just whether on not comething results in infinite loops.

For example, circle magic isn't infinite, it has hard caps, but it's _Definitely_ gamebreaking if used right.

----------


## Anthrowhale

Off hand: 
Many persistent spells (Spelldancer, Incantatrix, DMM)
Large caster level increase methods (Psiotheurgist, Theurgic Specialist, (Greater) Consumptive Field, Hathran, Red Wizard, Halruaan Elder).
Supernatural Spell (Dweomerkeeper)

----------


## Kurald Galain

Chained summoner.

----------


## Arael666

> Chained summoner.


Is that the druid/archivist with greenbound, ashbound and rashemi elemental summoning?

----------


## Akal Saris

I'm not really aware of a 'master list' that really specifies them in any great length, unfortunately. Honestly, many of the best of the practical optimization tricks have probably been showcased in the Iron Chef style competitions on this forum, at one time or another. Otherwise going through the guides for different classes will usually reveal the main optimized builds for that class, typically up to low-TO.

If you're looking for lists that are specifically for 3.PF, meaning combining the two rulesets, then I think there's probably almost nothing out there past PF's first year.

----------


## Nihilarian

> Is that the druid/archivist with greenbound, ashbound and rashemi elemental summoning?


they're probably referring to the original Summoner class from PF, as opposed to the Unchained Summoner released later

----------


## vasilidor

I played a Summoner and at level 8 I was summoning so many lantern Archons...
I mean a well placed fireball would have fixed the issue, but until that happened I had so many glowing balls of death.

----------

